# OH MY GOD SHANE MCMAHON IS BACK!!!!!!!!!



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLY SHIT, I DIDN'T SEE ANY DIRTSHEET TODAY SO THIS WAS A HUGEEEEEEEEEEE SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!! SHANE O MAC IS FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo :woo*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701939858407874566


----------



## KingRegal (May 23, 2015)

*Here comes the money!*

SPOILER ALERT

He's back! Ladies and gents Shane O Mac has returned!!

I think we are going to be saved.

Could this be the return of good booking????

Ps, I marked out like a 15 year old bitch


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

MONEY MONEY MONEY!!!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I saw every dirtsheet and there was no mention of Shane. My cat just ran into a wall he was so freaked out when I flipped out for Shane.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

After Steph was given that award I immediately thought "wow another week of this garbage" and then all of a sudden "HERE COMES THE MONEYYY". I swear he better fucking stick around now. This is huuuuuge.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Shane speaking on behalf of the smarks. :lol


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

In what capacity? Just for an angle or back for good?


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

The McMahons have only ever been bearable when he's been around. Sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*STEPHANIE GETTING FIRED ON LIVE TELEVISION







BYE BITCH, BYE ut ut ut*


----------



## botch this (Jan 29, 2016)

Stephanie in HHH's corner and Shane in Roman's corner. I'm calling it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HE better be taking over and running things for real and not kayfabe
or nothing will change


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

I’ve no desire to see Shane McMahon wrestle in 2016 after the horrible Legacy feud in 2009. Good to see him though. He's been the "best" McMahon.

Yeah Shane's going to screw Roman.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lord god, I'm gonna need all the flood insurance money I can get from all the splooshing I just did :done


----------



## botch this (Jan 29, 2016)

I like the fact that WWE put this in the first segment instead of the last. it really sets the tone for the night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

His return doesnt make Mania any better. I'll probably watch his return segment sometime.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> His return doesnt make Mania any better. I'll probably watch his return segment sometime.


*
Shane's wrestling The Undertaker in HIAC at Mania, so hell yeah that makes it better.*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Shane McMahon vs. The Undertaker*

So it's confirmed, WOW!


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Hell In a Cell against Undertaker at Wrestlemania is announced!


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I like Shane as much as the next guy, but my god enough with bringing back has beens already.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Shane Mcmahon vs The Undertaker*

Well done, WWE. Well done.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> THE SHIV said:
> 
> 
> > His return doesnt make Mania any better. I'll probably watch his return segment sometime.
> ...


Easily one of the best introductions to RAW in a very long time. I got Attitude Era vibes from it but Shane vs The Undertaker? Does this mean Cena will save the day? :cena6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shane is already the most over guy on the roster.

:lmao

Could be the best match on the card if Shane goes all out.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Finally, what some of us have all been hoping for, hopefully he can actually turn the company around and not be like a temporary return.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Shane Mcmahon vs The Undertaker*

Shut up and take my money WWE!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The segment was AWESOME for the crowd response. But this would excite me much more if I knew Shane was taking control of this company FOR REAL instead of idiotic daughter and doofus son in law. 

Shane wrestling at Mania doesn't make Mania anymore appealing to me, sorry. I honestly thought Shane was going to go ALL OUT in that promo, and be the storyline-reason for changing RAW back to 2 hours, and even bury Roman Reigns so he can go turn heel, it all fell short of that. 

Just really funny that Shane McMahon is cast in the role of the internet.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I get the feeling Shane won't actually wrestle. I think at some point the story will lead to Shane choosing someone to compete on his behalf. Also, why would the Undertaker wrestle for Vince?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Business is picking up folks -


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Shane McMahon vs. The Undertaker*

Is it serious?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

He may choose Cena to represent him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Shane's wrestling The Undertaker in HIAC at Mania, so hell yeah that makes it better.*


I like Shane, but he is 46 years old. Taker will be 51 at Mania. It's all hype over substance. People will get excited for it, but it will be nothing but an overbooked trainwreck of a match.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Shane McMahon vs. The Undertaker*

They can keep it. I don't care for Grandpa Shane clogging up TV time.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Shane McMahon vs. The Undertaker*

Lets go Shane, lets go Shane!


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Shane McMahon vs. The Undertaker*

Guarandamntee you, NO ONE saw this coming.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Good to see him back, I had a feeling something big was gonna happen tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Simba Shane has returned to save us


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

What's so special about Shane McMahon?.. I doubt he'll do any death defying jumps like he did 15 year's ago.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Shane McMahon vs. The Undertaker*

No one saw that coming. It's great to see Shane o mac in a wwe ring again,


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Laying the truth smackdown, but it was the only thing they could have done, this authority thing MUST end. 

I just never thought Shane was EVER coming back, the guy seemed perfectly happy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> I like Shane, but he is 46 years old. Taker will be 51 at Mania. It's all hype over substance. People will get excited for it, but it will be nothing but an overbooked trainwreck of a match.


*If Shane wins, he gets control of RAW, so it's worth watching if only for the stipulation.*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I do applaud them for finally doing something that felt like a "shake up" at least. That wasn't quite Punk Pipebomb level of change, but it was still refreshing as hell. Now if you go on to put on your typical bullshit boring episode of RAW, that start will have been wasted. 

Also - Shane/Taker should ME over HHH/Reigns.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Shane McMahon vs. The Undertaker*

The Vigilante to the rescue.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice to see Steph get some form of comeuppance. It's only been like 2 years.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *HOLY SHIT, I DIDN'T SEE ANY DIRTSHEET TODAY SO THIS WAS A HUGEEEEEEEEEEE SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!! SHANE O MAC IS FINALLY BACK!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo :woo*


It wasn't reported on any dirtsheets, thats why


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Shane McMahon vs. The Undertaker*

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK IM PUMPEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Reigns vs Triple H
Shane McMahon vs Undertaker HIAC
Ambrose vs Lesnar 
Styles vs Owens vs Jericho IC Title
Sasha vs Becky vs Charlotte Divas Title

WMania is looking fuckin good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Shane McMahon vs. The Undertaker*

I just said in another thread in Raw forum, I get the feeling Shane won't actually wrestle. While no doubt he's always been very talented, I think we may see the story develop where he'll end up choosing someone to compete on his behalf.

Also, while I'm not complaining about this, what kayfabe sense does it make for Taker to be wrestling for Vince?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Shane McMahon vs. The Undertaker*

There is more to this, I don't see Shane actually wrestling at 46 years old.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

I fucking marked out hearing his music admittedly. But fuuuck. Him vs Taker / HIAC? Crazy. Story wise you know Shane deserves that win but ???????


----------



## splendaskull (Oct 27, 2015)

I LOVE SHANE MCMAHON!!!


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

"Hook...line...and...sinker

Now all these suckers will order Mania and cheer for Roman"


----------



## Scotty2Hottie (Jan 29, 2016)

*Shane O'Mac*

So I'm at the gym and BR informs me that the great Shane McMahon will be facing The Undertaker at Wrestlemania in a Hell In A Cell. I probably let out the ugliest laugh of all time when I read the news. 

Are they trying to kill Mark Calloway??? Is this how desperate and injury plagued the WWE is at this point.

I am so done!!!


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

How horrible. I don't get why some people are over the moon about this.
You have a WWE legend vs a non wrestler ..what's the big deal? Shane was a stunt spot monkey that's it.
Just when you think WWE could not top that crapfest Fast Lane they pull this crap.
Mania is shaping up to be terrible in the upper card.
Reigns vs Triple H in the most predictable main event ever.
Ambrose vs Lesnar 
Shane vs Undertaker 

Worst mania card at the top in years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It shows how desperate Vince knew they were if they had to reach out to Shane, hat in hand, after all these years. Regardless, I love Shane. Just happy to see him.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm pleasantly surprised Shane's back but at the end of the day, we know how Wrestlemania will end .


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

One of the biggest fucking pops in history. Unreal.

What a start to Raw and what a start to the Road of Wrestlemania. They've actually got me gripped today just by the whole Lesnar/Ambrose situation and now Shane McMahon being involved. Not sure how I feel entirely on the Undertaker HIAC match mainly because I think both men could draw seperately with Taker going against Cena and Shane going against Vince McMahon for control of the company but I'm sure things will begin to unravel within the coming weeks.

Welcome back Shane-o.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Honestly, I'm still in fucking shock, this is too much.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Match is going to be awesome. Shane isnt afraid of any big spots so cant wait to see what he does in HIAC.


----------



## splendaskull (Oct 27, 2015)

Did anyone else notice that the commentators were completely quiet about Shane being back? It was a pleasant surprise! They need to shut up sometimes. "Sometimes"


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I just feel this was done perfectly.
The dirtsheets hyped it as something huge so our expectations were high.
Steph came out and we we disappointed even more so than usual.
Shane comes out and it was better than we ever expected.
Classic moment.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hypnotica said:


> How horrible. I don't get why some people are over the moon about this.
> You have a WWE legend vs a non wrestler ..what's the big deal? Shane was a stunt spot monkey that's it.
> Just when you think WWE could not top that crapfest Fast Lane they pull this crap.
> Mania is shaping up to be terrible in the upper card.
> ...


Yea but at least you can watch WM on the network for free if want. Even if you're not a new subscriber, just sign up using a different email address, then BOOM!, it's free!!


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm sure he'll pull some kind of stunt in the cell - with someone debuting to help Shane win.

Would be a GREAT debut for the Balor Club haha


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Proof that an enthralling storyline can make people excited for any match.

On paper, Shane vs Undertaker is just....weird.

However, with this story in place, it makes it absolutely must-see.

Add to that the fact that HIAC matches are really just big spotfests, and Shane has never had any problem doing spots, and it should be entertaining as hell.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I can't get hyped. It's still just an angle. How does this change the way the show is written? Who gets pushed?....it's not REAL change.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

splendaskull said:


> Did anyone else notice that the commentators were completely quiet about Shane being back? It was a pleasant surprise! They need to shut up sometimes. "Sometimes"


Big returns work best when Commentary is totally quiet.

For example when Taker returned to Smackdown to confront Paul Heyman in 2004, i was mezmerised by the entrance coz i never seen him before.

And same works here, seeing Shane back was awesome and thankfully Michael Cole didn't ruin the segment.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: I've said for years that Shane McMahon is the only person that can come back and completely make me mark out. My voice is gone, my panties are wet, I'm fucking shaking. Shane vs. Taker in HIAC at WrestleMania??!!!...bruh...


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I marked out, I won't lie. I just happened to turn it on a couple minutes before he popped up.

But I gotta know. What did Vince say that was censored? I know it was about beatings, but what exactly did he say?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> I can't get hyped. It's still just an angle. How does this change the way the show is written? Who gets pushed?....it's not REAL change.


Yeah, that's my feelings too. I want Shane back for real, not Shane coming back to work a match. The guy has always had a much greater pulse for what the fans want than anyone in the Vince camp.


----------



## abrown83 (Jan 28, 2008)

Pretty obvious at this point it's going to be CM Punk vs Taker with Punk representing Shane McMahon.

Between Cena's tipoff and Punk posting Austin/Punk Photoshops


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *If Shane wins, he gets control of RAW, so it's worth watching if only for the stipulation.*


Exactly. 

There's plenty of quality talent who can put on good matches at Wrestlemania but I worried that it was going to be a bit flat and lack the big time feel that Wrestlemania should have. This match brings exactly that. The stipulation + the prestige of the two competitors make it the biggest match on the card easily.

I also wouldn't be surprised to see Shane bring in Cena to wrestle for him if he recovers in time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Pretty hyped to see Shane-O-Mac in a WWE ring. Cant wait to see what happens in the next few weeks!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> I like Shane as much as the next guy, but my god enough with bringing back has beens already.


Usually id agree with you, but this one is different. This already feels like a huge, meaningful angle.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

That pop was insane. I felt like I was back in '98. I don't think even CM Punk coming out to return would have got the pop that Shane O Mac just got. And I remember someone making a thread yesterday about how people were unfair to Reigns over his mic skills... Shane O Mac in his sleep after 6 years cuts a better promo than any babyface on the roster.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Shane is already the most over guy on the roster.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Could be the best match on the card if Shane goes all out.


Well, the only people Ive seen have multiple good one on one matches with Kane have been Chris Benoit and Shane Mcmahon and both matches (LMS and ambulance) were gimmick heavy so who the hell knows. I think if Owens/Styles or especially Owens/Generico gets time that will be hard to beat but who knows and Taker looked much better vs Brock this mini-run. Who the hell knows?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They better not replace Shane with Cena. Shane is a much bigger deal and will make a HIAC match better than Cena will. If they do that, all of the positive energy from this angle is GONE. DONT DO IT!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did any British people watching Sky Sports get an uncensored version of what Vince said to Shane?*


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Linda is coming back to fight Steph


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

It´s 2016 and we are about to have another McMahon soap opera on our televisions.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Too bad Shane is gonna lose to Taker at Wrestlemania 32. This plot with power over WWE has potential.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Undertaker is heel now? Why would Undertaker agree to this match? Doesn't Undertaker not like Vince (Kayfabe wise)?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

This clusterfuck of Shane vs 'Taker in HIAC at Mania (which will probably become Cena vs Taker before then) does little for the card. Its definitely better than Taker/Strowman but still, none of this makes sense. From the "lockbox" that Shane is holding over Vince's head to actually convincing us that Taker is going heel to be Vince's henchman all is just way off and Undertaker's legacy is what will take the biggest blow from all of this. If Taker is to lose again at Mania, this is not the way to do it, especially if its his last. SMH...


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> So Undertaker is heel now? Why would Undertaker agree to this match? Doesn't Undertaker not like Vince (Kayfabe wise)?


I was wondering this myself. What kayfabe sense does it make? Why would Taker wrestle on Vince's behalf?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*I'm not watching RAW because fuck that I never watch that shit anymore. But this was as close to my reaction to seeing this thread, and seeing it wasn't made by some fucking troll.










And I'm a guy so yeah, Shane O Money returning...Big deal to me.*


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

you Debbie downer motherfuckers aren't satisfied about shit.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> So Undertaker is heel now? Why would Undertaker agree to this match? Doesn't Undertaker not like Vince (Kayfabe wise)?


None of this makes sense. Typical WWE clusterfuck. Same old shit...


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Did any British people watching Sky Sports get an uncensored version of what Vince said to Shane?*


Nope, it was bleeped out. 

I think [USER]Chris JeriG.O.A.T[/USER] is there so will be able to report what was said.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Christ hopefully it's for real. I want Shane to take over. 

At least these morons knows that the product suck and the ratings are down. 

Hopefully he says to Steph after Mania:"Yooooooooou'rrrrrrrre Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrred!"


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> I like Shane, but he is 46 years old. Taker will be 51 at Mania. It's all hype over substance. People will get excited for it, but it will be nothing but an overbooked trainwreck of a match.


The MATCH isn't what's important here. What's important is that the Authority will be gone. Bigger picture, people!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Shane McMahon vs. The Undertaker*



jacobdaniel said:


> I just said in another thread in Raw forum, I get the feeling Shane won't actually wrestle. While no doubt he's always been very talented, I think we may see the story develop where he'll end up choosing someone to compete on his behalf.
> 
> Also, while I'm not complaining about this, what kayfabe sense does it make for Taker to be wrestling for Vince?


They kinda broke kayfabe bringing up lower ratings and stock price. Vince usually doesn't let anything negative about the E go out on air. So they might just go with it and bring up how Taker is the ultimate WWF/E guy therefore is the perfect guy to represent Vince.


----------



## Alark85 (Jan 3, 2012)

safc-scotty said:


> Nope, it was bleeped out.
> 
> I think [USER]Chris JeriG.O.A.T[/USER] is there so will be able to report what was said.


It was mother f'ing or mother f'er I believe.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

safc-scotty said:


> Nope, it was bleeped out.
> 
> I think [USER]Chris JeriG.O.A.T[/USER] is there so will be able to report what was said.


I very much want to know what exactly it was he said as well, for them to bleep out Vince he had to have let some real dirty laundry slip there..


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

well i didn't expect to hear something like this. shane's always been the most sane mcmahon. not gonna rush into booking predictions just yet.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HERE COMES THE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The only good McMahon besides Vince obv. Thank fucking God he's back. FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Haven't been this excited for an long ass time. Excuse my french. But whoever doesn't like him can go suck a dick.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

God, I still shocked.
I don't know if shane is gonna fight or Someone is gonna fight for him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *I'm not watching RAW because fuck that I never watch that shit anymore. But this was as close to my reaction to seeing this thread, and seeing it wasn't made by some fucking troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701939858407874566


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

I came everywhere just reading about this. I'm still cumming as I type, for that matter.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

You all do realize Shane McMahon KAYFABE "taking over RAW" is not going to change anything about how this company books and writes creative, right? It won't change a damn thing. Out-of-touch Vince is still the head and the writers are the same shitty writers we've had for years....


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Completely shocked. What a moment. As for the match vs. Taker. I'm definitely intrigued. Though I doubt Shane actually wrestles. And with Taker, why would he fight for Vince? I don't know. Doesn't make sense right now but I'm hyped and that's what matters. Excited to see what happens.

To me, that stipulation would be better for The Reigns vs. HHH match. That would be a great way to make sure Reigns gets cheered. Kind of surprised they didn't do that.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Something could be huuugeee.

Boost ratings for one night leading to a big WrestleMania event? Then the following night. But what happens then?

Is Undertaker "retiring" to Shane, or will Shane lose and not "take over RAW?"

Its all cool he's back but obviously they're still PG. But I'm not sure they can go back to early 2000 Smackdown shows. Creative...booking. But if they could have PPV action and Holy Shit chants that's cool too. Vince was dropping fuck yous on TV....that's not PG-like.

Is all this an actual storyline or A storyline involving what's actually happening...?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't believe people are actually marking out this hard for Shane. 

The absolute state of WWE.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

That was the worst fucking commentary I've ever heard in my fucking god damn life when Shane came out. Holy shit. Way to make the moment feel big and special you idiotic commentators.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Honestly, it's cool and all to have Shane back, but he's not some booking savior or anything. Back when he was here, all he wanted to do was push Batista. 

And I'm not sure Shane can go like he used to in the ring, especially enough to carry The Geriatric at WM32. I don't really see what's going to be shook up with this?

:draper2


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

Marked out like a 13 year old bitch with my wife haha. Welcome back Shane!!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> I can't believe people are actually marking out this hard for Shane.
> 
> The absolute state of WWE.


The reaction was off the charts :lol I like Shane n all but I was not expecting that kind of reaction. 

I think it shows how desperate the fans were/are for ANYTHING unexpected. I think Shane was blown away by the response too.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Am i dreaming!?.....

This cant be real life. HES BACK!!!!!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

jacobdaniel said:


> I was wondering this myself. What kayfabe sense does it make? Why would Taker wrestle on Vince's behalf?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

doube post


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Who gives a fuck that Shane is back? Character wise he was always a freakin weasel who happened to have one awsome move. Like really?

And from a business perspective still, who gives a fuck? When the hell did Shane ever prove that he had a great mind for business anyway? Not only that but HE ISN'T RUNNING ANYTHING. It's STILL Vince Mcmahon that will have the final say. 

Jesus some you people are so damn gullible. If you think any real change will happen out of this then lol.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Shane's obviously roided up for Taker. Taker's getting jacked from what I've seen. Should be interesting.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

Some of you will literally bitch about anything.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

I really don't know why but my gut is telling me that this ends at wrestlemania with cena turning on shane in some capacity.


----------



## Austinrko (Jan 27, 2016)

All you guys complaining must be miserable people....


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

INB4 they put Undertaker's career on the line


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

We'll see what happens next. I hope Reigns turns heel and sides with Vince.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Shane O' Mac roud


He's going to do an insane death defying spot in HIAC I know it.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually I think Shane is a placeholder, for now, in case Cena is ready to go for WM32 vs Undertaker.

Should Cena be ready there will be some kayfabe injury and Shane will pick Cena to take his place. This will lead to Cena winning over Undertaker though so I'm sure most people online will go nuts about it.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas 

my prayers have been answered. :drose


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

BORT said:


> Who gives a fuck that Shane is back? Character wise he was always a freakin weasel who happened to have one awsome move. Like really?
> 
> And from a business perspective still, who gives a fuck? When the hell did Shane ever prove that he had a great mind for business anyway? Not only that but HE ISN'T RUNNING ANYTHING. It's STILL Vince Mcmahon that will have the final say.
> 
> Jesus some you people are so damn gullible. If you think any real change will happen out of this then lol.


He's a symbol of better times maybe? Idk? Things are so goddamn awful now that seeing a guy who reminds of us good Smackdowns and RAW's gets people excited.
Plus he jumped from a freaking Titan-tron.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

THANOS said:


> We'll see what happens next. I hope Reigns turns heel and sides with Vince.


I'm glad that's all you hope for. I was hoping for the stadium to burn down and ruin the show. To be so out of touch that they think people want to see Shane McMahon have to get carried by Undertaker in 2016, this seems justified.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Hopefully he rams the trophy up his sister's vag. 

(more likely he gives it to Bryan after Mania)


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

SkipMDMan said:


> Actually I think Shane is a placeholder, for now, in case Cena is ready to go for WM32 vs Undertaker.


Cena will be the guest referee for the match.. to 'keep it fair'. He'll end up costing Taker the match, leading to a match between them at SummerSlam.

I have no doubt, no fear that Shane O Mac is going to wrestle, and he'll likely be the first and only person to come off the top of the modern cell. They'll figure out some way to structure it to make it work so its safe.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> I'm glad that's all you hope for. I was hoping for the stadium to burn down and ruin the show. To be so out of touch that they think people want to see Shane McMahon have to get carried by Undertaker in 2016, this seems justified.


:lol I'm definitely still not watching Mania, that's for sure. NXT - Dallas, on the other hand, will have me glued to the screen.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

THANOS said:


> :lol I'm definitely still not watching Mania, that's for sure. NXT - Dallas, on the other hand, will have me glued to the screen.


Shinsuke's debut > entire WM card.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

SkipMDMan said:


> Actually I think Shane is a placeholder, for now, in case Cena is ready to go for WM32 vs Undertaker.
> 
> Should Cena be ready there will be some kayfabe injury and Shane will pick Cena to take his place. This will lead to Cena winning over Undertaker though so I'm sure most people online will go nuts about it.


I was just about to say the same thing. If Cena is ready to go for Mania I think he gets put into the match.

Anyway even if Shane does have to wrestle, I'm not too worried about the quality of the match. There'll be plenty of good wrestling on the show, this will be a brawl full of spots and shenanigans with the high (kayfabe) stakes. It does seem a very strange match on paper but with his return and the stipulation put on the match I'm pretty pumped for it. Obviously Vince will still be in charge in reality but if Shane wins and takes over from the authority on screen (potentially leading to a brand split with Steph/HHH running Smackdown), then it'll be worth it.


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

It would be a nice change of pace to see Shane take over as the onscreen authority figure, but let's not get caught up. WWE is still Vince's playground and the booking and storylines aren't getting any better while he's still there. The best we can hope for is Stephanie, HHH and Vince going back behind the scenes....which would be an improvement, I'll admit, but not a cure all.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GODDAMN THAT DETROIT CROWD!

Hats off!


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

THANOS said:


> :lol I'm definitely still not watching Mania, that's for sure. NXT - Dallas, on the other hand, will have me glued to the screen.


Don't be such a lying douchebag, if you're on a wrestling forum in a RAW thread on a Monday night, you're going to watch WM. Saying you're not doesn't make you sound cool, it makes you sound like a tool.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

mikehayman said:


> Don't be such a lying douchebag, if you're on a wrestling forum in a RAW thread on a Monday night, you're going to watch WM. Saying you're not doesn't make you sound cool, it makes you sound like a tool.


Yeah I'm not sure why people go out of their way to let others know they aren't watching. That seems to be the cool thing to do nowadays for wrestling fans.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

If this mean the (real) end of the Authority, then I'm up for this.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Okay, now that we've had a chance to calm down let's see this for what it really is:

I would guess that we're seeing the end of The Authority angle after Mania, which of course is great. So that leaves us with a face Shane McMahon as GM (or whatever his title is) running the show.

I'm glad he's back and I hope it's full time but let's not pretend we're seeing the dawning of a new era or anything. Vince still has the book and whilst that is the case we're going to be getting spoon fed more of the same shit post-Mania. They're upping their game, as they should, but we've been burned so many times by this company that I'll have to see it to believe it once the yearly increase in effort subsides.

I marked out like crazy for Shane, though. It's magic like that which makes me love pro-wrestling. We jus don't see it anywhere near as often as we should.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I think some are greatly underplaying how huge that promo was tonight. For them to mention the stocks, ratings, and injuries indicates to me that the company is about to undergo a massive shift. No way in hell does Vince allow all that stuff to be mentioned otherwise.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I have this feeling Shane will leave this match as a face, but by the end of the night he will be a heel.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> Shinsuke's debut > entire WM card.


All of this.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

THANOS said:


> :lol I'm definitely still not watching Mania, that's for sure. NXT - Dallas, on the other hand, will have me glued to the screen.


You're a fraud too. You were supposed to leave the board forever when something you predicted didnMt happen and you said you would.

But you made up some excuse and continue to be ridiculous.



The haters have awesome reputations.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't know if Shane is only back for Mania or not, I was under the impression that he was happy being a CEO of some media companies in Japan or something. I saw rumours about Taker's WM opponent not being on the WWE roster, but Shane was the absolute last guy I expected.

I'm not sure how well Shane vs. Taker will work, but dammit, I'm interested, so mission accomplished.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

When his music first hit I thought they were trolling.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

jacobdaniel said:


> I was wondering this myself. What kayfabe sense does it make? Why would Taker wrestle on Vince's behalf?


I thought the same, but then again, who says he will? Maybe next week the Undertaker shows up and simply says no, he won't fight Shane, and the story develops from there.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope atleast a part of what he said is actually true. WWE needs a new direction desperately. It has become unwatchable, when in the past it was atleast bearable.

Shane O'Mac always got along well with the wrestlers and was a guy who put his body on the line when he needed to. He was always willing to elevate other people instead of hogging the spotlight, so it would be a major improvement to have Shane replace Triple H & Stephanie as on-screen characters.

The reaction from the crowd showed that the fans have put their faith behind Shane McMahon. We will have to see whether he lives up to the expectations or not.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I hope atleast a part of what he said is actually true. *WWE needs a new direction desperately.*
> 
> Shane O'Mac always got along well with the wrestlers and was a guy who put his body on the line when needed to. He was always willing to elevate other people instead of hogging the spotlight.


I expect major changes. Triple H and Stephanie have been on TV as authority figures since the summer of 2013. They need a new direction.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I expect major changes. Triple H and Stephanie have been on TV as authority figures since the summer of 2013. They need a new direction.


He wasn't kidding when he said that the ratings and the stock have gone down, along with the plague of injuries.

This shows that WWE are atleast willing to acknowledge the fact. Whether they will do anything about is another matter entirely. They've used their own ineptitude as storyline material before, almost poking fun at themselves for how boring and unentertaining they've become.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I don't know if Shane is only back for Mania or not, I was under the impression that he was happy being a CEO of some media companies in Japan or something. I saw rumours about Taker's WM opponent not being on the WWE roster, but Shane was the absolute last guy I expected.
> 
> I'm not sure how well Shane vs. Taker will work, but dammit, I'm interested, so mission accomplished.


He stepped down as CEO a couple of years ago. He remained on the board of directors but I don't know what all his schedule entails or if he plans to leave the company altogether. He could very well be coming back to the WWE long term.


----------



## Tech 9 (Feb 23, 2016)

Seems to me pretty obvious how to play it. Shane and Taker meet face to face, Shane says something along the lines of I always respected you Taker, but this is my destiny or some shit. Taker accepts the match; could either say nothing or something like this isnt gonna be easy, get your affairs in order or something. Vince and or Steph can do something to motivate Undertaker, either through manipulation or finding some goal for him. 

People acting like this will be a real match is a laugh. Shane has always "sucked" at wrestling in the WWE universe. What made him great to watch though was he would take tons of punishment and keep coming and would do stunts that he never should have done. We all accept a fat hillbilly who can't read and came from some weird broken home putting his life on the line or a Jeff Hardy drugged up moron doin it, but not the multi millionaire son of Vince...

Taker will beat the shit out of Shane. However, at the end I wouldnt be surprised if Taker pulls Shane on top of him for the pin and says something like "im retiring and im taking vince with me." Or some shit.


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cena said you'd never see him coming


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Vince couldn't help but break character and smile for Shane during that pop. Gotta feel good.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

Cena is gonna come back and wrestle for Shane. Its almost 100% i tell ya


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

It's about god damn time, welcome back Shane o Mac


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

OMG!!!!!!!' Shane McMahon is back!!!!!!!  :mark: I always wondered if he would ever return and he has shit just got real. Shane needs to takeover the company it was always meant for him not HHH or Stephanie. Always was a huge fan of Shane in the old days he really put his body and the line and showed he had more balls. After the Fast Lane fuckery this makes up for it


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


> I get the feeling Shane won't actually wrestle. I think at some point the story will lead to Shane choosing someone to compete on his behalf. Also, why would the Undertaker wrestle for Vince?




Um because Vince is his boss so he kind of has to? Undertaker or not, Vince can still fire his ass.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Man they can still swerve ya when they really want to.


----------



## cocobware (Apr 3, 2011)

sting vs undertaker
wcw's mysterious character vs wwe's mysterious character
shane mcmahon vs vince mcmahon


sting w/shane vs taker w/ vince
hell in a cell. austin the ref
god bless
calling it now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait...remember Shane took over Dubya C Dubya? Could it be..he brings back Sting vs. Taker? jk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Things certainly just became interesting and I'm definitely pleasently surprised. Well played WWE


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

YEEEEESSS, this is it, finally a road to Wrestlemania we deserve.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

This forum is full of some of the most gullible, easily-bought goofs on the planet. Shane McMahon is an actual selling point for you for Wrestlemania? Against the Undertaker? A man in his mid forties against a man in his early fifties in HIAC? Seriously, you think you've seen everything from this site and shit like this happens.


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

OMFG MATT LE BLANC IS BACK!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It just goes to show how shit the product is. Having Shane back is cool, but his reaction was HUGE. People just want to see something fresh.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Too little too late.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Excellent segment, further proof that WWE is just lazy because they're fully capable when they want.*


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Cool Shane is back but for sure I hope he won't fight The Undertaker. Maybe there is where Cena or Sting comes into the play... You know fighting to end the shit of Vince, Trips and Steph


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The segment is proof that when the WWE want to step their game up, they do it and it's some of the best WWE television they've ever done.

It also shows how fucking LAZY they are and man it's such a shame. It's the HOPE of that opening segment that kills every single fan. You simply cannot top that segment and to have it open the show gives you hope that this MAY be the corner they turn for the product but nope. We had glimmers with Lesnar/Ambrose (which still could have been better) and then that awesome beat down at the end but in between that everything else was forgettable when they could have built EVERYTHING up.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd actually love to see Shane in the ring again, but not against Taker. This is where injuries fucked everything up.

Cena should've faced Taker in a program that has zero relation to the McMahon power struggle.

Shane should've faced Seth Rollins in a spot fest, hardcore match, seeing as how Rollins was planned to drop the title to Reigns at Survivor Series. I'm confident Crossfit Jesus could make that a very fun match to watch. Vince could pick Rollins, because Seth has been doping around, whining about how HHH took the title from Reigns, instead of himself doing it. Now Seth has realized that the Authority are growing tired of him, and he may lose their backing, considering HHH is now the champ, and not him, so what purpose does he have? Well, this match would be their use for him. To dispose of the annoying black sheep of the family, who's returned to claim his birthright as the heir to the McMahon empire.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Pretty ballsy of them to acknowledge declining stock, falling TV ratings, and wrestler injuries as part of the story that Trips/Steph aren't doing a good job running things.


----------



## D_A_V_I_S (Oct 7, 2015)

I know everyone is old as shit but I'd still like to see them put on a show. I hope Shane wrestles, if not for one last time before "taking over" Raw for a little while


----------



## vikez (Jul 18, 2014)

Shaneeee! I'm starting to watch WWE again.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Kind of keen to see Shane bring in the Bullet Club as some backup or even some talent from NXT


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

This is one of the most mindfuck things ive read in quite some time.

I thought some fucker was trolling this shit when I logged on today. Then I read he's facing the fucking UNDERTAKER???????????

:WTF

Really? No, really?


----------



## Nick Baker (Jan 4, 2016)

I could not believe my eyes! From behind I was thinking it is just Vince then once the camera panned, I was like HOLY SHIT!

Also,

HERE COMES THE MONEY


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

I must admit I marked out when Shane came out but then I was dissapointed with his match vs Taker


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

The Undertaker losing is definitely worth it if it means a new face running Raw. Fuck yeah Shane O'Mac!


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

He was better on the mic than half the roster...


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

That was the kind of positive unexpected WWE moment I've waited a good while to see! I was a bit silly to have him come to the ring, announce that he had made a deal with Vince many years ago to retain first place at taking over then suddenly decide to put it all on the line in a match of Vince's choosing but with his return and the announcement of Shane vs Undertaker in Hell in a Cell WM just got interesting!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

was hoping for it as soon as he said Steph....


Marked like a kid!!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I watched this after work (2hrs after RAW ended) I got a PM from @AryaDark telling me not to read any WWE threads and I am glad I didn't. I marked like I was 10 again when I heard his music. 

This is a 'Hail Mary' for what has been a lacklustre RTWM. No one expected his and there was no dirtsheet report, afaik. Quite the 'secret weapon' by the WWE. All that being said I wasn't exactly hyped that his opponent was Taker. I'm a big Shane fan and his return was amazing but this match has me scratching my head a bit. We'll see how the build goes. They may change my feelings on it. 

All in all it's great to have Shane-O-Mac back :mark:


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

i am well happy shane is back Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't marked out like that in a very long time. Hopefully he's back for good. The best part was how he mentioned how bad the ratings are. I was hoping for him to bring the Mean Street Posse back with him, but beggars cant be choosers lol.

Save us Shane!!!!!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Money money money money money money money money moneyyy $ $... I am so happy to see him back.

The Tyrion Lannister of the Mcmahon family is back.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Glad to see Shane back, but wow he needs some hair dye or something. If it wasn't for the music I would have though Vincent J. McMahon himself had returned from the grave.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

never in my little fuckin life i thought he´s gonna be back, much less to face Taker. Massive fuck.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

I think shane is back as an on air character only, Stephanie and triple h are the heir, Shane gave it up and he knew this.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Ok, I just started watching WWE again about a year and a half ago. And I'm now a bit confused: Why exactly are so many people marking out for Shane? The last thing I remember of him was, when he took over WCW in kayfabe.
When I watched this, I was like " oh, the Wrestlingforum will hate this, cause it's a McMahon vs Undertaker", but man was I wrong. So, what did I miss? 
And yes he was great at putting Steph in her place, but he got te reaction even before he did that.

Someone mind to explain it?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Apart from a couple of times where he's strayed, Shane has pretty much always been the Face McMahon. He bought out WCW from under Vince, he merged WCW and ECW to go against Vince ... plus, he'd been away from WWE for over 6 years.

I think he got the pop he deserved as the face that's been away for so long. Especially as he was returning to interrupt Stephanie and Vince having an ego massaging session, which the crowd was HATING.

On top of that, he'll always get some love from the fans because he likes to take sick bumps.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

As I said in the Raw thread, it's amazing to see Shane back as he's the only McMahon I can tolerate...but man, Taker/Shane in HIAC is such a dumb fucking move.

You mean to tell me that the guy who took Brock Fucking Lesnar to the limit in 2015 on more than one occasion is going to have a match with a 46 year old ring rusty non-wrestler in HIAC? 

Please, just have somebody represent Shane in the match...Owens, Joe, Styles...anybody but Shane. This has 'overbooked to fuck' written all over it.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

That segment was just brilliant. Almost perfect... Almost. I was digging it like crazy... until the inclusion of Undertaker. That part just doesn't make any sense, sorry. Like why would Undertaker just blindly take this match and be some kind of hired gun for Vince? That's totally senseless & devoid of any logic. Plus, does that mean Undertaker is suddenly heel now?

The other thing is, I can't see Shane's return being anything other than temporary. I hope to God I'm wrong because he's the most charismatic McMahon by a mile and was always the most natural successor to his dad, but the fact is he has plenty of business interests outside of WWE now. Some based in the far east. Unless he sells up, there's no way he can devote his time fully to being an on-screen character for WWE in the long term.

Oh, and... what's in the box??.....


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Well done WWE, didn't see this coming. :clap

Finally some kind of SUPRISE on this show.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Did anyone else mark out? I cant be the only one


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Honey Bucket said:


> As I said in the Raw thread, it's amazing to see Shane back as he's the only McMahon I can tolerate...but man, Taker/Shane in HIAC is such a dumb fucking move.
> 
> You mean to tell me that the guy who took Brock Fucking Lesnar to the limit in 2015 on more than one occasion is going to have a match with a 46 year old ring rusty non-wrestler in HIAC?
> 
> Please, just have somebody represent Shane in the match...Owens, Joe, Styles...anybody but Shane. This has 'overbooked to fuck' written all over it.


This sums up my thoughts. It's great to have him back, his presence has been missed hugely. But to have him go up against Undertaker, at Wrestlemania no less, seems a dumb move. I'd even call it desperation.


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

I loved this!

But i dont think Shane will wrestle Undertaker at WM. 
Im sure,they just did it to give more space for an opponent,a reason for someone to fight against him.
Unfortunately i can see Cena in this,they had this Cena vs Authority angle and maybe they do it again with this fight.

Otherwise,maybe there will be another surprise but im nearly 100% sure,Shane will not fight by himself.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

For all the wrestling stat freaks (you know who you are), if the Shane/Undertaker match goes on at WM32 would their combined ages be the highest average age for a match at WM?

I hadn't read the boards, this wasn't spoiled for me. I generally only watch the 8pm start to Raw and was just getting ready to turn it off after Vince gave the award to Steph when Shane's music hit. Got to admit that hooked me back in for the broadcast.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

So I guess I was the only one that got a "meh" reaction to this 

I would have been more excited if WWE pulled a good promotion out of their ass, I don't see Shane coming back is going to change anything... 

I just don't think brining back an old name is really going to turn this show from shit to gold in a week....but we'll see I guess.


----------



## yopyop (Feb 23, 2016)

I know people will deny it and some downplay this but honestly in my opinion this reaction is a testament to how great of a heel Stephanie is. Bring back Shane without the existence of Authority heat and the reaction would be no where near as epic.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Absolutely lost it, hardest I've marked since Lesnar came back. Awesome moment.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

In desperation they reach out to yet another McMahon, and you guys are loving it?

Check back here in a few months.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Them even bringing back Shane is desperation. I bet that this wasn't planned to happen until all of the injuries happened.

Its great that Shane is back because the Authority is beyond stale at this point. The match with Undertaker is kind of odd but I have a feeling things will build up and change for that match before we get to WrestleMania. Shenanigans are going to happen in that match either way because no way is Undertaker going to straight beat Shane and no way can Shane obviously beat Undertaker. At the very least Shanes going to have a plan.

I want Shane to stay beyond WrestleMania but he probably wont. Vince will probably cost Shane the match in some way and then Shane will disappear after the RAW after WrestleMania. I hope that I am wrong because RAW NEEDS something exciting like Shane running the show.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Meris said:


> Ok, I just started watching WWE again about a year and a half ago. And I'm now a bit confused: Why exactly are so many people marking out for Shane? The last thing I remember of him was, when he took over WCW in kayfabe.
> When I watched this, I was like " oh, the Wrestlingforum will hate this, cause it's a McMahon vs Undertaker", but man was I wrong. So, what did I miss?
> And yes he was great at putting Steph in her place, but he got te reaction even before he did that.
> 
> Someone mind to explain it?


It's like when anyone goes away and comes back, people tend to forget how obnoxious they were. HHH gets this "return" pop for a couple of weeks before he starts being HHH again, it will be the same with Shane.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Should be an awesome match with lots of spots. But...did I hear correctly that Vince just said Shane had to *have* a match and not win it? We may be getting Shane either way.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane will show he has more balls than anyone like the old days


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Well he,s not defeating undertaker so I guess its just for mania. Pretty weird match to be honest. Taker couldve faced sting,jericho,styles or whoever and you couldve had shane mcmahon in a match with someone like sheamus who would carry him to a good match AND it would make sense storyline wise. 

But fuck it shane vs taker was the biggest dafuq moment ever so atleast they shocked us.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Shane is a perfect on screen authority figure. He can be just like William Regal in NXT. A neutral authority figure who makes logical decisions. You can also keep him off TV for a few weeks if Shane doesnt wanna work a ton of dates. Im tired of heel factions running the show. Its beyond cliched at this point.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Greenlawler said:


> In desperation they reach out to yet another McMahon, and you guys are loving it?
> 
> Check back here in a few months.


s good desperation, and even before all this people for years been wanting Shane comeback to actually run the company in real life. This storyline could end the Authority, hopefully for good.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Cool return, but long term I'd be surprised if this has any traction, unless they're acting radically and go back to having a good pure brand split. Have Roman Luger on Smackdown (assuming it's still not live, I don't watch it) where they can edit the fuck out of his reactions (even then I would be surprised if they could salvage the failed project), then a guy that every part of the audience actually likes as THE guy on Shane's Raw.

This initial set up of a match is fine as an angle if they have Taker turn on Vince, before Vince has to bring in someone else credible to represent him vs Taker (with Shane on his side). 

A Cena heel turn on Raw + siding with Vince as the corporate do gooder company yes man would be amazing, but obviously way too much to ask for a few reasons. Plus, it's a waste of a major turn unless they have big plans going forward, which they rarely do. The atmosphere in the build up and at Mania would be insane though :banderas

They will probably book something else as equally awful as what they have right now, or just stick with what they've got which makes zero sense. Shane vs Taker in a cell is a B-event big match at best, if you can really suspend your disbelief for that as a credible contest. People won't want to see either man lose though (even if Taker turns heel, which would be stupid and people would still cheer him), which fucks up the entire premise.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This is now in my Top 5 RAW moments!

I'm so glad Shane is back, even if it's just for a short time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love that Shane is back, always been one of my favorites. But this storyline makes no sense. Now Taker is a heel, wrestling on the behalf of the Authority? Makes no sense. And they better not replace Shane with Cena. That would fuck up all the positive energy of this Shane return. Especially with this being a HIAC match, people want to see Shane bump and do something crazy; something Cena can't do. 

Anyway, thank God Shane is back. If it weren't for him, I'd have nothing to look forward to for WM.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

That was a legit mark out moment from me. When "Here comes the MonNeyyyyy..." hit....


:woo:mark::woo:mark::woo:mark:

^^ This literally me in my living room.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Shane in the Hell in The Cell will be great.

Also I love how one user on here mentions that Cena will fill in for Shane and people act like it will really happen.:rock4:rock4 Its Undertaker vs Shane case closed.


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

I doubt it would be Shane vs Undertaker...Shane might able to choose someone to represent him in the match.
And his name is.....
JOHN CENAAAAAAAAA! :CENA


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Okay, I gotta admit; I DID NOT see that coming.
Not overly excited though. The only remarkable thing Shane did was those crazy suicide dives, and this is who they want to put against Taker at Wrestlemania? I get a feeling (and I have a sincere hope) that Shane is gonna find a replacement to handle the match for him.
Also, when did Undertaker become corporate? Petty things like control of the company is beneath him at this stage of his career.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

LOVED the return, loved even more that they finally addressed the elephant in the room on live TV, being that the stock and ratings are going down, everybody is getting injured etc. I know we all know that Shane isn't actually taking over backstage, but maybe this is a kayfabe explanation of Triple H finally taking over full booking duties and we'll actually see a change after Wrestlemania :draper2

Anyway, I can't imagine they'll actually go through with Shane vs Undertaker in HIAC at WM. It's underwhelming in itself both as a match and an opponent for Undertaker, and secondly, it doesn't make any sense. Like why would Taker wrestle on behalf of Vince? I don't think we have the whole story here and it'll probably develop piece by piece over the next coming weeks, but it wouldn't even surprise me if Undertaker doesn't even end up being involved in this match at all.

I don't know what'll actually happen, but fantasy booking for a sec, how sick would be if Cena finally outed himself as a corporate suck up, and sides with Vince in this whole angle, and then Shane brings back Punk to represent him? Since kayfabe wise Punk is one of the few to consistently have Cena's number, plus as we all know, he has plenty of motivation for wanting Vince out of power... Real and kayfabe. That'd be the perfect angle IMO. Cena vs Punk as vehicle for change, which Punk always said he wanted to be.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

An absolute home run by WWE

:fuckyeah


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Judging from a few posters responses in this thread, I'm going to go ahead and assume that none of them ever saw Shane's Street Fight with Kurt Angle at the 2001 King of the Ring.

Guy is a fantastic worker in brutal, physical matches.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Marked out like crazy. That was an unbelievable shock. I saw the story about there being something big on RAW, but i didn't see this coming at all. The idea of Shane v Taker inside HiAC is really damn exciting. It's going to be interesting to see if he can still pull off the gimmick matches like he used to (if the match indeed even happens). If he can do it though, it will be something special.


----------



## DoubleUDoubleUE2 (Feb 22, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Marked out like crazy. That was an unbelievable shock. I saw the story about there being something big on RAW, but i didn't see this coming at all. The idea of Shane v Taker inside HiAC is really damn exciting. It's going to be interesting to see if he can still pull off the gimmick matches like he used to (if the match indeed even happens). If he can do it though, it will be something special.


Even when Shane was in his younger days, he served as a part-time wrestler. If guys like Undertaker, HHH, and Jericho were full-timers in the past, and have turned into part-timers as they aged, I can't imagine how seldom Shane will wrestle now that he's aged as well.


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

Shane should have bought his wife along and his wife should have beaten the shit out of steaphinie.
Then for WM we could have booked steph vs shanes wife.


----------



## JSaw13 (Feb 13, 2016)

First instinct was Shane will pick somebody to represent him in the match, the success of which would obviously depend on who it is.

But if this does really happy and Shane can still go like he used to (matches with Angle, Kane etc), this could be fantastic. It'd also prove Meltzer's recent claim that Taker's opponent was somebody not on the roster, correct.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

It was awesome :mark: :mark: but Shane vs Taker is just bizzare.Let's see what comes out of it.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*You know what the most depressing thing is,

Shane can tombstone the Undertaker, flying elbow from the top into the announcers desk, shiggy his way to a squash stomp & take control of WWE/RAW ..

But the next night, the following RAWs until the foreseeable future will still be shit because Shane winning & taking control is kayfabe.*

:cry


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Putting this here as its just neccessary


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

I was just saying after Fastlane, how there wasn't anything that big to talk about the next day. There was no "WOW" moment.

Well, fast forward 24 hours. And the Shane McMahon surprise is certainly something fun to talk about the next day. It was a great moment.

Obviously, everyone wants him to gain control of WWE.

But Undertaker defeated Triple H, Brock Lesnar, and more... plus it's Hell In A Cell. How can Shane McMahon win?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

LiquidPain said:


> I was just saying after Fastlane, how there wasn't anything that big to talk about the next day. There was no "WOW" moment.
> 
> Well, fast forward 24 hours. And the Shane McMahon surprise is certainly something fun to talk about the next day. It was a great moment.
> 
> ...


 Shane can win with outside interference by a new faction, say..........the Bullet Club for example. I know it's hell in a cell but their are ways of getting into the cell as we have seen in previous hell in a cell matches.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yay more old people!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I hope old Vin man finally steps down and gives control to his Son. 


Shane McMahon behind the helm, a younger male McMahon with bold, riskier, fresh ideas that will give the WWE the injection it needs. 


Vince time has come and gone. Shane is at the prime age now to be the Boss. 


I never could buy into HHH and Stephanie in charge, they suck. Even back when they were doing that McMahon-Helmsley faction circa late '99 and '00 they sucked.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Schultz said:


> Judging from a few posters responses in this thread, I'm going to go ahead and assume that none of them ever saw Shane's Street Fight with Kurt Angle at the 2001 King of the Ring.
> 
> Guy is a fantastic worker in brutal, physical matches.


Anyone can be a "fantastic worker" when they're given carte blanche to use every trick in the book to get over. Let Spike Dudley fall/jump off the Titantron, let him get suplexed through glass over and over, let him get the choice opponents and guaranteed he'll get a more positive reaction.

The fact of the matter is that taking a non-wrestler and booking them competitively with your actual wrestlers is stupid. It'd be like anyone on this site stepping into the Octagon with Conor McGregor and expecting it to be even. Hell, its why I and many others thought the idea of Steph vs Ronda was so damn stupid.

Not to mention that giving so much to Shane is stupid as well. After the Taker match, he's not working anymore. He's not selling merch, he's not going on the road to work house shows and he's not gonna be doing PPVs. So why are you giving him a) a Cell Match b) with Taker and c) at Mania? These are all big time rubs and could be used on someone you can get mileage out of. You let Kevin Owens go out there and give him Shane's ability to smoke and mirrors the whole thing. Let him take a bump off the Cell, do a big elbow through the announce table, do color, brawl on top of the Cell, etc. And guess what? You'll have a star that you can go somewhere with. 

Instead, its more important that the son of the boss, who is out of shape, 46 and has never been able to wrestle, get put over. This is exactly the mentality that has dug WWE into this hole its in. The show is desperate for credible heels and you're squandering the opportunity by giving this to Shane, who again, won't be wrestling post-Mania. Not only that, but you're patching up the major issues with this company by relying on part-timers and old guys to sell your biggest show of the year, instead of just biting the damn bullet and getting some new guys over. This is the same shit they always do, but people are liking it because it has pretty wrapping. Don't be fooled, there's still a turd in the box.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

That was really cool. I was surprised, didn't expect that. If only Shane took over WWE legit, in real life (which he very well can do after Vince decides to leave).


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

What I liked the most about his return is that the reasons he enlisted for wanting to come back seem half kayfabe and half truths.

I can see Shane going away to start his own business but talking to Vince about someday when he was ready to run the show he would come back.

I can see Shane being worried as a McMahon for some of the issues the company has been having as of late.

I can see father and son having a conversation about how this felt like the right time for Shane's return as the company really needed him both as an onscreen character and as a suit.

Im excited, I know the match against Undertaker sounds odd but on the worst case scenario it will be a crazy fun spotfest. Plus Im sure someone will interfere on Shane's behalf.


----------



## thedss (Apr 14, 2015)

We really hope Shane isn't back just for the front end.

My son has pretty much stopped watching as he got so pissed off with the authority he just couldn't bare it any longer. I told him Shane is back and his face lit up, he asked me to show him so I replayed it and his face lit up even more when he saw it was true.

He and I both hope there is genuine challenge to what has been going on for too long. Come on Shane... bring the noise.


----------



## abrown83 (Jan 28, 2008)

02/29/2016 - Shane builds with Vince and gets agreement to have a representative take his place.

03/07/2016 - Shane announces his representative at Chicago Raw.


If you can't figure out between Chicago raw, his Twitter blackout, John Cena's Instagram leaks and Shane semi-shooting on story and financials, who is returning as the perfect outsider to represent Shane then you don't deserve to call yourself a Smark.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Can it be just an farewell match for Shane?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Is Shane really gonna get in the hell in a cell and wrestle I just dont think it will happen


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

the nostalgia was super real that night.. Never been happy to see Shane. I wonder if we will see coast to coast leg drops or falling off the cell at Mania.. can his body handle it?


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

If this turns into Cena/Taker then I'm all for it but Shane/Taker is not appealing to me.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

abrown83 said:


> 02/29/2016 - Shane builds with Vince and gets agreement to have a representative take his place.
> 
> 03/07/2016 - Shane announces his representative at Chicago Raw.
> 
> ...


If you think Shane McMahon is having anybody wrestle for him, you're a simple dimple dimwitted casual and no smark.

Shane McMahon earned his rep wrestling physical matches with high spots, and this should be no different. He certainly can do it one more time on the biggest stage ever. He's only like 46. His dad did ballsier stuff than that at a far older age. But he's going to be a f'ing pussy and have someone else take the bumps? Riiiiight. I still hold that anyone who thinks a surrogate is incoming is too young to have ever seen Shane-o-mac in the ring and that attitude is precisely why he'll be in that match come WrestleMania. He'll shock a lot of you kiddies.

If anything, Cena will likely be the Guest Ref, similar to say Shawn Michaels reffing the Bryan/Orton HIAC match in 2013 and be the catalyst that costs Taker the match, launching a feud for SummerSlam.

Either way, they declared the exact match that is going to happen and anything less at this point would be bait-and-switch and false advertising.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Ah, that moment where Shane McMahon gets a bigger pop than Roman Reigns has ever really gotten as the new #1 chosen face of the company. How sweet it is.


----------



## abrown83 (Jan 28, 2008)

tailhook said:


> If you think Shane McMahon is having anybody wrestle for him, you're a simple dimple dimwitted casual and no smark.
> 
> Shane McMahon earned his rep wrestling physical matches with high spots, and this should be no different. He certainly can do it one more time on the biggest stage ever. He's only like 46. His dad did ballsier stuff than that at a far older age. But he's going to be a f'ing pussy and have someone else take the bumps? Riiiiight. I still hold that anyone who thinks a surrogate is incoming is too young to have ever seen Shane-o-mac in the ring and that attitude is precisely why he'll be in that match come WrestleMania. He'll shock a lot of you kiddies.
> 
> ...



I don't know what's cuter.

That you think I am a kid or that you think I meant John Cena.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I just realized Shane was gone nearly the same amount of time The Rock was before his return (2004-2011, while Shane 2009-2016).. time sure does fly, for some reason I felt The Rock's absence more..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> Is Shane really gonna get in the hell in a cell and wrestle I just dont think it will happen


No.



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Watched the segment for the umpteenth time. Still gives me goosebumps.

When you can see the tears in Shanes eyes at the reaction he receives, it hits me right in the feels. Professional wrestling, ladies and gentleman.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

etrbaby said:


> I just realized Shane was gone nearly the same amount of time The Rock was before his return (2004-2011, while Shane 2009-2016).. time sure does fly, for some reason I felt The Rock's absence more..


Same. '09 feels like it was 2 years ago, at least to me. 

But yeah, this was straight outta left field and then some lol. Marked hard for the return and when he went OFF on Steph. :banderas

Suddenly, I'm now kinda interested in this Mania when I had no prior interest just 24 hours ago.


----------



## Searchy1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Amazing segment - out of the blue. Absolutely brilliant, but HUGE props to Detroit as well - that crowd was on fire all night. Brilliant. 

Only think that'll make this match better is if they have Taker as a heel the Lord of Darkness. Similar attire to what he wore against Brock a few years back + Lord of Darkness Theme. That is hands down the scariest he ever was & ever will be!


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Did Shane get the biggest reaction of the night? The fans were really into him, and were chanting this is awesome before anything even happened.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Those dirty fucking McMahons. I had just sworn off watching Raw after the awful Fastlane show and then they go and pull this shit, the return of Shane-O-Mac.

It was the one thing besides a Punk return that could have brought me back and they go and pull this shit the night after I gave up in frustration. I missed the live return. Pretty pissed about that.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

It was simply glorious.

HERE COMES THE MONEY :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Yawn.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I have watched this so many times and it just gets me every time you can see the emotion in Shane's eyes. Welcome home Shane


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

It's just amazing that Shane O'Mac can get "Yes!" chants, "Holy Shit!" chants, "This is awesome!" chants and "Shane O'Mac" chants before even saying a single word.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm praying so hard for Shane to get rid of this pseudo workrate Indie garbage and bring back real entertainment. 

You're the only hope Shane.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

You know whats funny Shane got the loudest reaction on his return something only Roman could dream of having which he will never get. Shane got holy shit chants, Shane O Mac chants, and this is awesome chants before he even said anything. Shane puts the main roster to shame with the reaction he got


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

His entrance routine looked kinda silly at his age now but LOVED to see him back! Unfortunatelly I didn't watch Raw live and it got spoiled for me


----------



## Nick Baker (Jan 4, 2016)

This tells me something rather significant.

I am not trying too come off as a dick, so I apologize in advance if I do. 

I don't care what anyone says here or if anyone agrees/disagrees with me. Vince as well as whoever the hell is booking and writing story lines STILL know how too rise to the occasion. I do have too give it to Vince, love him or hate him, he knows how too draw and does so quite well when it comes down to it.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

To be honest, i don't mind Undertaker being in a match like this. I mean sure they could have given Ambrose or Owens a match against Undertaker but Ambrose already has a big match against Lesnar. Kevin Owens has already teased a feud with AJ Styles on Twitter and that's fine. At least this Undertaker match has something on the line. It's not just 'oh I want to call out the Undertaker so I'm going to wrestle him' type of match (i.e. last year with Bray Wyatt). Ever since the streak ended, Undertaker matches have had no purpose but this one does have a purpose. It's for the future of the WWE and there is still A LOT to happen. Will Shane even wrestle? Is Undertaker heel? Will Undertaker even consider helping Vince? Will Undertaker fight for Shane? Will a heel turn happen? A lot can change in the next 6 weeks leading to WM. The great thing about this storyline is that there are a lot of directions they can go and I'm hoping they don't fuck it up.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

He had an itchy scalp that shane o mac


----------



## Nick Baker (Jan 4, 2016)

"Several years ago, your father messed up big time"

Is he referencing too what happened with WCW?


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

I think he meant that vince was in financial trouble and needed shanes monetary help.


----------



## VJ'S T.V (Feb 24, 2016)

botch this said:


> Stephanie in HHH's corner and Shane in Roman's corner. I'm calling it.


Yeah he is back!! Money,Money,Money!!

:grin2:


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Nick Baker said:


> "Several years ago, your father messed up big time"
> 
> Is he referencing too what happened with WCW?


It was probably in reference to promoting Stephanie.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Hypnotica said:


> How horrible. I don't get why some people are over the moon about this.
> You have a WWE legend vs a non wrestler ..what's the big deal? Shane was a stunt spot monkey that's it.
> Just when you think WWE could not top that crapfest Fast Lane they pull this crap.
> Mania is shaping up to be terrible in the upper card.
> ...


Then don't watch. :shrug

Oh wait! You will.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

The GOAT of the McMahon spawn has returned. Save us, Shane O'Mac.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Epic return was EPIC.
Shane either shot a little bit or blurred the lines nicely.
Great stuff from Shane O'Mac.

The RIGHTFUL HEIR to the McMahon empire.
His ownage of Stephanie was just :lenny


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

the reaction was so huge that it made me think the fans really do hate the current product and only continue supporting the wwe out of some uncontrollable habit. what other explanation is there? they clearly want things to be the way they used to be years ago.


----------



## eren298 (Feb 24, 2016)

I lost my shit when I saw him return. I woke everybody up at home, it's funny cause I was recently looking him up and watching old matches.... now he returned!!! 

*SHANE-O-MAC BABY!!!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can only hope and pray that in some way it really does increase the quality of the shows, that there is even an ounce of reality behind the chance Shane could take over even an ounce of hope he could be the one person with an eye for quality wrestling TV!
I know this is a God awful stupid overused meme but 
*Save_Us_Shane!*
:yoda:dancingpenguin:YES


----------



## HugoFIN (Dec 14, 2013)

*Here comes the moneyy!! *


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

After Fastlane and the last year plus of mediocrity I was ready to cancel my RAW timer on my DVR. Reigns/HHH interests me less as a Mania main event than the potential Batista/Orton one @ WM30 would have. I skipped Wrestlemania for the first time ever last year and had watched every single one since WM6 with the exception of 27. I still have watched or tried to watch RAW. I turned on RAW and started watching it and was ready to turn it off and delete it with the Vince/Stephanie stuff but then the Shane McMahon woke me up. Not since Punk's Pipebomb had I cared about what I was watching. Shane's promo was great bringing up Steph/HHH stinking up the joint, the low ratings, the low stock price and the multitude of injuries. Just makes me think how much better WWE would/could be if Shane was in the spot he should be. Like some have said on here he risked his life jumping off the Titantron for the entertainment of the fans. This whole Shane vs Taker thing intrigues me as who knows what will come of it. Hopefully WWE doesn't crap the bed on this one.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Epic return was EPIC.
> Shane either shot a little bit or blurred the lines nicely.
> Great stuff from Shane O'Mac.
> 
> ...


Agreed 110%. I think the return was great and so unpredictable. I am NEVER surprised with WWE atleast not in say 10 or so years. I was Monday night.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Who else has watched this more than once? I just have watched it so many times and it still gets me roud


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

I haven't watched Raw in years, but it was so refreshing to see Shane back in that ring. Detroit could be counted on to give him the reception he deserved. Shane had tears in his eyes. He's a McMahon, someone who was born with everything, yet there's a down to earth quality about him that I've always liked. I hope he sticks around, not to wrestle but to lead.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Titania said:


> I haven't watched Raw in years, but it was so refreshing to see Shane back in that ring. Detroit could be counted on to give him the reception he deserved. Shane had tears in his eyes. He's a McMahon, someone who was born with everything, yet there's a down to earth quality about him that I've always liked. I hope he sticks around, not to wrestle but to lead.


This is what always got me about Shane and Stephanie. However true it might be, I always got the feeling that Stephanie just felt like she was automatically owed shit because he's a McMahon and because she's basically Vince's mind in a younger body.

Shane strikes me as someone who actually in some way earned any sway he might have. The crowd fucking loves the guy, in part because he proved he was worthy of their support by being consistently amazing and his off-air segment on RAW showed how grateful he is to the fans for supporting and embracing. Stephanie just comes out and bores everyone to death every fucking week and still thinks she's the dog's bollocks despite everyone being utterly pig-sick of her.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Here comes the money!*



KingRegal said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> He's back! Ladies and gents Shane O Mac has returned!!
> 
> ...


I think its just what WWE NEEDS SO Happy Shane is back!!!!


----------



## Flesh Fest (May 21, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702524386763530240


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It was really cool that he came back and the implications of what his return could mean has me really excited. Even someone who enjoys Raw every night and isn't fed up with the product would have to admit that everything has really grown stale. Shane seems like the chance for them to take the company in a different direction. I'm hoping that he wins or his guy wins the match and when we tune into Raw after Wrestlemania we see some huge changes in how they present the show. 

I have tickets to Wrestlemania and the Raw the night after. I'm hoping that when I walk into the arena for Raw what I see doesn't look like Monday night that we've seen for years.


----------



## stevecold1 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*

I mean it's good too see him back, and all that. But it's still a Mcmahon. Beyond kayfabe it still the same shit. But some people seem to look this in kayfabe eyes.

And yes he deserve cheers, but why does he got cheered like he's a Top 10 Wrestler of All Time.

I just feel that some people are fucking sheeps. What are the sheep gonna say next? That Shane O Mac changed their life or something?

I tell you I don't understand this product, the fucking sheeps, or this company anymore

I get it it's good to see Shane Mcmahon back, but jesus fucking christ. Cheering him like he's a Top 10 Wrestler of all time, is just fucking ridiculous.


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*

To be honest the thing I enjoyed most was that it was an actual surprise. Nowadays it is too easy to know pretty much what is going on so when they catch you off guard its worthy of a cheer


----------



## yopyop (Feb 23, 2016)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*

People bury Stephanie too much around here, but I say the crowd reception Shane got on RAW was a testament to how great a heel Stephanie is. Take away the Authority heat, and this return and subsequent reaction Shane got wouldn't have been anywhere near as epic.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*


----------



## stevecold1 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



anirioc said:


>


Nostalgia? For what. 

Is Shane Mac jesus himself? Top 50 wrestler?

Kind of feel it disrespectful against actually wrestlers.

I mean Stone Cold, HBK, and Rock had all returned this years. But they didn't got cheered like that.

These fucking sheeps are swallowing everything Vince does sometimes...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*






That reaction was well deserved IMO. Shane is actually different from Stephanie and Vince in real life. I can only hope that he's come back for good to turn the WWE around. Or at least balance out the power Stephanie has.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

When Shane's music hit I marked out harder than I ever have. It literally could not have been any more shocking and surprising or greater. It was something truly special. Infact The WHOLE SEGMENT WAS DONE TO ABSOLUTE PURE PERFECTION.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



stevecold1 said:


> Nostalgia? For what.
> 
> Is Shane Mac jesus himself? Top 50 wrestler?
> 
> ...


You don't wanna buy into Shan'O Mac being Jesus when Vince and his horse face cronie Dunn have anointed Roman as the savior. You are going to be scammed by their ego and delusions, and your hard earned cash paying to see the same old crap!


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



stevecold1 said:


> I mean it's good too see him back, and all that. But it's still a Mcmahon. Beyond kayfabe it still the same shit. But some people seem to look this in kayfabe eyes.
> 
> And yes he deserve cheers, but why does he got cheered like he's a Top 10 Wrestler of All Time.
> 
> ...


dont you know how this works?
if tomorrow WWE bring back Steve Blackman people will go nuts for the guy.


----------



## stevecold1 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



Empress said:


> That reaction was well deserved IMO. Shane is actually different from Stephanie and Vince in real life. I can only hope that he's come back for good to turn the WWE around. Or at least balance out the power Stephanie has.


He's in the family, they are probably all laughing at us buying this shit. "Haha look at those fucking sheeps, they went crazy". They are all on the same page. Same agenda. Same thing.

Overreaction. 

The era of internetsheeps.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*

I'm fine with Shane getting a great reaction, it made for a great segment, and he is entertaining.

But when people take it beyond kayfabe and actually believe his takeover of Raw will be anything more than smoke and mirrors, that's when it becomes rather annoying, because WWE are not changing for the better.

Shane will be like Obama. Basically the face infront of everything, spouting the positive crap, pandering for change. When in reality, the machine is still the machine.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*

Shane's a natural babyface. You want to cheer for him.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*










He might as well be.


----------



## Ashley Fernandes (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



yopyop said:


> People bury Stephanie too much around here, but I say the crowd reception Shane got on RAW was a testament to how great a heel Stephanie is. Take away the Authority heat, and this return and subsequent reaction Shane got wouldn't have been anywhere near as epic.


This is SPOT on!! None of the Dirtsheets reported Shane was going to show up. No one really Expected him being there. I think that added to the Situation. Remember Vickie ? The Heat Magnet. People Boo'd her no matter what, Except when she was Facing Stephanie in her last Match. Stephanie doesn't get enough credit for her on Screen Role but she is Excellent at making People Hate her, which makes the Person Opposite her a Fan Favourite. (Exceptions : Reigns...Both are Boo'd)


----------



## stevecold1 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



Daemon_Rising said:


> I'm fine with Shane getting a great reaction, it made for a great segment, and he is entertaining.
> 
> But when people take it beyond kayfabe and actually believe his takeover of Raw will be anything more than smoke and mirrors, that's when it becomes rather annoying, because WWE are not changing for the better.
> 
> Shane will be like Obama. Basically the face infront of everything, spouting the positive crap, pandering for change. When in reality, the machine is still the machine.


:clap

Exactly what I meant. 

Some hope for humanity


----------



## stevecold1 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Shane's a natural babyface. You want to cheer for him.


Since when? 

A fat junkie 46-year old rich spoiled american?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



stevecold1 said:


> He's in the family, they are probably all laughing at us buying this shit. "Haha look at those fucking sheeps, they went crazy". They are all on the same page. Same agenda. Same thing.
> 
> Overreaction.
> 
> The era of internetsheeps.


Shane is different from Stephanie and Vince. He's not Jesus but at least different from what the creative norm is these days in the WWE. 

They may be family but they are not carbon copies of each other. More than one person has gone on the record about Shane's business acumen and how he views the business & WWE. They are vastly different from his sister and father. 

The link below is from Vince Russo's podcast. I don't know of you care for his opinion or not, but he shed light on the McMahon dynamics.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0223/607931/vince-russo-talks-shane-mcmahon-return/

This article is from 2014 which supports what Russo and others have said in regards to Shane.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/golianopoulos/how-pro-wrestlings-scion-is-fighting-to-make-it-on-his-own


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*

come on man. its because he wasn't seen in a wwe ring in a decade-plus. the fans missed him. why does everything have to be salt thrown? when he was there initially he was loved for the hardcore matches he gave, his theme music, his taunts were always received well. McMahon or not. that doesn't exclude him from praise. so what.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



stevecold1 said:


> Since when?
> 
> A fat junkie 46-year old rich spoiled american?



:dahell:dahell:dahell:dahell:dahell:dahell:dahell:dahell


----------



## Gaige (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



stevecold1 said:


> Since when?
> 
> A fat junkie 46-year old rich spoiled american?


Who shit in your bed?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*

Shane's not Jesus and Vince sure as hell isn't God. A whole lotta hype is clouding peoples' judgment here.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



stevecold1 said:


> Since when?
> 
> A fat junkie 46-year old rich spoiled american?


So despite all his money, he still destroyed his body just to entertain the fans, producing a number of memorable moments for the WWE 

He has an aura that makes you think he'd be a cool guy to watch the game or drink some beers with.

He is confident, but not an asshole about things. These are babyface traits.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I actually kick myself as I read the internet while on my way to work on Tuesday morning since I live in the UK I couldnt stay up for Raw on Monday since we get it at 1am here. OMG I really wish I hadn't of read the internet as I spoiled his return I think if I hadent of read anything I would of lost my mind. I still marked out though when I watched Raw that moment goes down along with Rock and Brock's return just so fucking amazing. I am so glad WWE went to Detroit and that crowd gave him the reaction he deserves imagine if they had gone to a dead town that gave him no reaction that would of fucking sucked. I really hope Shane is back full time we need change in WWE. Also im wondering can Shane really go in the ring like the old days as he is 46 now. Imagine if he took a sick bump of the cell. Also im wondering how the hell did Shane travel through airports and going to the arena and not be seen and nobody uploading pics of him? he must of gone in disguise


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

And now I wait for the WWE store to start selling Shane O'Mac jerseys...


----------



## MaxHoyland (May 11, 2006)

Mean Street Posse interfere to give Shane O'Mac the win. Calling it. 

(If that actually happens I think I'd die happy)


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Mean Streat Posse is possible. Or a Corporate Ministry reunion with Bradshaw, Faarooq and Mideon or a WCW reunion with Booker, DDP, Goldberg and Sting. 

Remember, the last time we saw Shane vs Taker was when the Invasion really kicked off with DDP interfering and Shane turning heel.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Shane shooting on how bad the company is was great.
Shane and Taker in a spot fest at WM will also be very good.

This is the type of stuff that WWE should get back too. Spot fest wrestling, and promo shooting.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*

Imo he is a great wrestler, for his short amount of feuds he sure as shit put his body on the line many many times for the fans, I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up getting thrown off the top of the cell and it was his idea to do it too. Also his mic skills are something Reigns wishes he had, he's so natural and knows how to get people interested in what his story is.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*

Yes, how dare the fans who paid big money for their tickets cheer somebody they like. Shaaaaaaaaaaaaame!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*

Shane is jesus that return roud


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*

He is our saviour, he's going to bring back the Attitude Era and RAW will go back to being entertaining again. A new wrestling boom is going to start, all thanks to him.

I really hope he wins his match.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Shane's a natural babyface. You want to cheer for him.


yeah he sucks as a heel


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*

Shane is God


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Reservoir Angel said:


> And now I wait for the WWE store to start selling Shane O'Mac jerseys...


What about the trainers he was wearing I want a pair of them


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

Reservoir Angel said:


> This is what always got me about Shane and Stephanie. However true it might be, I always got the feeling that Stephanie just felt like she was automatically owed shit because he's a McMahon and because she's basically Vince's mind in a younger body.
> 
> Shane strikes me as someone who actually in some way earned any sway he might have. The crowd fucking loves the guy, in part because he proved he was worthy of their support by being consistently amazing and his off-air segment on RAW showed how grateful he is to the fans for supporting and embracing. Stephanie just comes out and bores everyone to death every fucking week and still thinks she's the dog's bollocks despite everyone being utterly pig-sick of her.


I think both Shane and Stephanie have had to make their own name for themselves despite having the last name McMahon based on the nature of the industry, since our respect was never their birthright. The Invasion angle is one of my all-time favorites because of the talent involved and each McMahon selling it so well. Shane and Stephanie are able to complement each other wonderfully since he's a natural born face while she's a great heel.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Shane's wrestling The Undertaker in HIAC at Mania, so hell yeah that makes it better.*


I'm still not sure how I feel about that...


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane has Twitter twitter.com/shanemcmahon and his second tweet he posted about training with his Muay Thai coach :mark: OMG Shane really is gonna get in the ring


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Hilarious decision! I legit burst out laughing when I read this booking. 

*Shane McMahon is wrestling The Undertaker at WrestleMania in 2016.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

It's yet another view into Vince's warped state of mind for the business in that he believes this is worthy of a main-event at the biggest show of the year, or a sad reflection on the current fanbase that anyone would care about a McMahon storyline/wrestling in 2016. Probably both, certainly the first.

Shane O'Mac was fun in 2001. This, in 2016, is a sad state of affairs. What an absolute waste of what will undoubtedly be one of Taker's very last matches. Shane returning is fine, certainly a step-up from Steph. Shane wrestling in a top spot against a top act at the top show is ludicrous.

BUT MCMAHONS!!~!! .......................................................


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't give a single fuck about Shane McMahon, and I've ZERO clue why people give a damn.

Takeover Dallas is the real WM.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Everyone check out Shane's tweet he just done hes putting in the work by working out


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

His return has 4.6+ million views on youtube. I was so down on wrestlemania after the Brian retirement. Thanks to Shane I'm really hyped now. :grin2:

He says he's using a strength and conditioning coach and he's been doing Muay Thai. Save us Shane! :mark:







> Highlights from cagesideseats
> 
> * Shane says he will never forget his return and thanked the fans again
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702983890051461121


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane will always hold that memory deep in his heart from that reaction he got and we will always be grateful you came back


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WWE just posted this on their Youtube channel to show the new school that Shane can hang in the ring:*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I seriously think Shane is gonna do a sick bump in the cell or off the cell. Hes all about doing it big


----------



## Decency (Sep 20, 2012)

I marked out like a kid at Christmas when his music hit. Oh my gosh!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Decency said:


> I marked out like a kid at Christmas when his music hit. Oh my gosh!!


I thought they were trolling us at first.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Has anyone checked out Shane's twitter of him performing kicks with his Muay Thai trainer? I think Shane is seriously gonna get legit in hell in a cell at WM32


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

deanambroselover said:


> Has anyone checked out Shane's twitter of him performing kicks with his Muay Thai trainer? I think Shane is seriously gonna get legit in hell in a cell at WM32


:mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703986117708750848
He just posted this. Looking better than ever. :smile2:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704392436181823488


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

This is what wrestling has become the hope a 46 year old non wrestler taking a stupid bump because you remember him doing it when you were little ... Well done wwe your product is fucked


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane's recent video of doing some push ups looks amazing this guy is 46 and still has it


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

These tweets are a great idea. I'm starting to believe he can do it. :yes:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705065654945239040
I've been looking at reaction vids of the Shane return. Here's some of my favourites. :grin2:

















*2m10s*






*5m50s*












*1m40s*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@The Dazzler

Those reaction videos are great. Shane said his wife took videos of their son going crazy too. 

Shane is one of the main reasons I'm excited for Mania and bothering to watch RAW on Monday.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Shane training makes no sense. He can't train long enough to hang with The Undertaker.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane training knees video is awesome this guy is gonna kill it at WM32


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes the money! :dance


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane vs Big Show with that huge jump off the titantron. I wonder what he can do now at 46


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

the mankind bumps of the top of the cell will b second best
after 
the shane v taker match


----------



## Calamity Jane (Feb 26, 2016)

deanambroselover said:


> I wonder what he can do now at 46


Of course, it speaks volumes when a guy is 46-----and he's the _youngest_ person in the ring.

That said, Shane can give a decent account of himself. He's dealing with one of the best workers ever in Undertaker; someone who is so adept at making others look good that every match he's in comes off smoothly.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Calamity Jane said:


> Of course, it speaks volumes when a guy is 46-----and he's the _youngest_ person in the ring.
> 
> That said, Shane can give a decent account of himself. He's dealing with one of the best workers ever in Undertaker; someone who is so adept at making others look good that every match he's in comes off smoothly.


Im sure Shane and Undertaker will put on a great match


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a feeling he'll go all out for Wrestlemania. He was never one to hold back and his kids will be watching. I just hope he doesn't kill himself.:ambrose4


----------



## Fawkes_619 (Mar 4, 2016)

See! Everything about the previous generation (well maybe not "generation", but during the 2000's and early 2010's) was way more exciting! Great to see Shane O'Mac back! Hopefully this marks an actual shake up in this PG wrestling crap looking forward!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Is anyone wanting Raw to get here quick? I wanna see what Shane does next


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Shane Mcmhon is he jesus himself now???*



LoneRanger1 said:


> To be honest the thing I enjoyed most was that it was an actual surprise. Nowadays it is too easy to know pretty much what is going on so when they catch you off guard its worthy of a cheer


Absolutely no one was expecting that!!!! It was pretty cool, I hope the match is good i have a feeling it will be . I know people are nervous but hey Shane always brings it!!!


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Must be the MONNNAY... That he lost trying to run his own business. Back to the family biz Shane, aint nobody in China got time fo no Paypavew!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope that Shane stays forever.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane in Chicago tomorrow :mark: I wonder what he's gonna do. Also I hope Shane stays around longer we need something fresh and I think he could bring it


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane always rocks the best kicks!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Shane McMahon is back on Raw tonight :mark: and I've just noticed he's hit 101.9k followers on Twitter and he's only been on it 2 weeks that shows star power


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

mikehayman said:


> Don't be such a lying douchebag, if you're on a wrestling forum in a RAW thread on a Monday night, you're going to watch WM. Saying you're not doesn't make you sound cool, it makes you sound like a tool.


Every single one of your posts you sound mad. How exactly is a wrestling forum stressing you out so much?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Fucking loved Shane on Raw he totally owned Vince and those security guards. He also called out Roman and John Cena by saying superstars who are getting to many breaks and who dont have talent


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit? I thought it seemed alot less. I know he got a reaction but I think Detroit still is first


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

Can't really compare the two
Detroit was a total surprise. Chicago he was advertised. 

His reaction in Chicago would've been even louder had they made his surprise appearance there.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

Above comment is correct. We knew he was gonna start the show. It was loud but it was not like in Detroit.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

Chicago crowd was awful, not just in Shane' segment.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

Crowd overall was a little bit quieter than what was probably expected of them, but yeah, as has been said, the surprise return pop will always beat any other one he gets in the lead up to Mania.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

All cities need to learn from Detroit


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

People tend to be louder for surprises than things that are advertised in advance.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

EDIT: What I said was rude. I often forget that you're probably just a kid. My apologies.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

As said Detroit was a surprise. Like an out of the blue shocker. That being said Detroit has good crowds even if they do not get credit. I think most Midwest cities do due to we are not full of uppity fans like on the coasts. Chicago is a great wrestling city as we all know but so is Detroit. LOTS of history there plus being on the boarder of Windsor brings in lots of Canadian fans.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

The Chicago crowd has definitely mellowed down in the past few years.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*



dougfisher_05 said:


> Can't really compare the two
> Detroit was a total surprise. Chicago he was advertised.
> 
> His reaction in Chicago would've been even louder had they made his surprise appearance there.


This is the main reason. I also thought it was odd how he was the first one out. I think it would have been louder if people had to wait, or if he broke into one of Vince's/Steph's segments.


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

What is the point of this thread?


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*



teick said:


> What is the point of this thread?


This! 

He returned unexpectedly two weeks ago so of course the crowd reaction will be stronger then than when he is advertised!

Nothing to see here!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*



teick said:


> What is the point of this thread?



The same as all of OP's other threads, there isn't a point and he has no common sense. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Chicago crowd was awful, not just in Shane' segment.


Yea they were. Vince punked the crowd twice too calling them out how short and weak their "asshole" and "CM Punk" chants were.


----------



## bhamilton (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*



Peerless said:


> The Chicago crowd has definitely mellowed down in the past few years.


This ^^


----------



## Dman3:16 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Chicago crowd was awful, not just in Shane' segment.


Yea and I bet you and a couple others think that nashville and all the other casual crowds who sit on their hands and only yell and scream for reigns/cena are soooooooooooooo much better huh?? lol chicago was on fire for the opening segment and many agreed in the raw discussion thread. 

Its funny how certain people will always find something to complain about......

oh and they "feared" my town chicago, which is why reigns was pulled from the show. He would've been eaten alive if he showed up.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

*Did you expect the fans to be like OMG SHANE IS BACK ITS BEEN FOREVER!!! Common sense. He was gone like 6 years vs 2 weeks this time. He got a deserved huge pop last night but obviously they knew he was coming out as advertised. *


----------



## Hartwich (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

Bollocks, crowd was great. They went apeshit for Shane, Zayn, the Tag Title match and Ambrose. Fuck off.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*

Chicago was wack this week, if I hadn't have known better I would've thought they were in Baltimore or Corpus Christi. Okay Corpus Christi is a bit hyperbolic, maybe Memphis.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chicago disappointed in many ways.


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

It was nice to see the crowd go nuts after he threw all those punches and started sweating. I was surprised he didn't show up later in the show though. I thought he'd come back in a run-in with Steph/Triple H or something.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*



Dman3:16 said:


> Yea and I bet you and a couple others think that nashville and all the other casual crowds who sit on their hands and only yell and scream for reigns/cena are soooooooooooooo much better huh?? lol chicago was on fire for the opening segment and many agreed in the raw discussion thread.
> 
> Its funny how certain people will always find something to complain about......
> 
> oh and they "feared" *my town chicago*, which is why reigns was pulled from the show. He would've been eaten alive if he showed up.


Yeah, that's why you think the crowd was into the show, but no, man, Chicago was a great crowd, not anymore.


----------



## Dman3:16 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Was the reaction to Shane in Chicago not as loud as Detroit?*



Fighter Daron said:


> Yeah, that's why you think the crowd was into the show, but no, man, Chicago was a great crowd, not anymore.


As i stated earlier, you and a few others who think nashville and the casual audiences are better, are clearly in the minority. As far as monday being a good crowd, I give you the monday raw thread. Go take a look at the comments during the opening segment. You and those few others, very few others are in the minority my friend. The positive comments about the crowd heavily outnumber the negative comments.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I loved the beat down to the security guards dont fuck with Shane


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> I loved the beat down to the security guards dont fuck with Shane


I wanted him to do a spot on them!


----------

